# I see him ; Tell him - le / lo



## maghanish2

Cuando se usa le y cuando se usa lo o la siempre me confunde.  Yo sé la diferencia entre los objetos directos y indirectos, pero a veces veo le cuando yo usaría lo o la!  

Por ejemplo:  Le veo.  Eso significa: I see him/her?  Yo usaría Lo/la veo.  

Alguna ayuda es muy agradecido!

Gracias!


----------



## narhei

Muchos nativos de español usan (usamos) muchas veces le/la/lo de forma incorrecta, por eso es normal que lo veas escrito así.


----------



## Natuz

podrás citar algun texto donde aparezca esa situación? 
Gracias


----------



## littlegringa

Maghanish2, I believe that the confusion arises from the use of the personal a. For example, one must say, "Veo _a_ la mujer." So even though "la mujer" is a direct object, it _looks_ like an indirect because of the addition of the _a_. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## maghanish2

Por ejemplo, si quiero decir "Tell him", debo decir 'Dile' or 'Dilo'?

Gracias!


----------



## maghanish2

littlegringa said:


> Maghanish2, I believe that the confusion arises from the use of the personal a. For example, one must say, "Veo _a_ la mujer." So even though "la mujer" is a direct object, it _looks_ like an indirect because of the addition of the _a_. I hope that makes sense.


 
Muchas gracias! Y sí, eso tiene sentido. Pero, aunque hay 'la a personal' no se debe usar le, sí?


----------



## Natuz

tell him/her = Dile


----------



## littlegringa

Well, actually, I think it is extremely common to use "le" even though it is not officially "correct." It's called _leísmo_, and here's an article about it:  http://spanish.about.com/library/weekly/aa081301a.htm


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias littlegringa, eso me ayuda mucho!


----------



## littlegringa

¡De nada! I'm glad to have helped.


----------



## Ms Missy

maghanish2 said:


> Por ejemplo, si quiero decir "Tell him", debo decir 'Dile' or 'Dilo'?
> 
> Gracias!


Maghanish, in response to this inquiry ... Natus' response (#7) is correct.  It's dile and NOT dilo.  This has nothing to do with the controversial topic of leismo.  It has to do with grammatical rules about certain verbs that require indirect object pronouns (and there's quite a few)!  Ex:

1.  He likes it. = Le gusta, and NOT Lo gusta.

Hope this helps!


----------



## yellow crow

Hola!

Le y lo tambien me han confundido a veces.  Yo quisiera saber con cual se usa ayudar --

'Yo le ayudo' o 'yo lo ayudo' para decir 'I help him'

Hay una diferencia?


----------



## Natuz

Yellow Crow,

you can use both options,but using LO there are no doubts you are talking about 'him'


----------



## mhp

yellow crow said:


> Hola!
> 
> Le y lo tambien me han confundido a veces.  Yo quisiera saber con cual se usa ayudar --
> 
> 'Yo le ayudo' o 'yo lo ayudo' para decir 'I help him'
> 
> Hay una diferencia?



I agree with Natuz. 

The "correct" one is LO(S)/LA(S), but for this particular verb LE(S) is also acceptable. This is an exception to the rule. I suggest that you use LO(S)/LA(S).


----------



## Pitt

En resumen:

I help him: LO / LE ayudo 

I help her: LA ayudo  LE ayudo 

El verbo _ayudar_ es transitivo y por eso exige el complemento directo de persona: 
m = LO / LE (leísmo aceptado) , f = LA 

Pitt


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:


> En resumen:
> 
> I help him: LO / LE ayudo
> 
> I help her: LA ayudo  LE ayudo
> 
> El verbo _ayudar_ es transitivo y por eso exige el complemento directo de persona:
> m = LO / LE (leísmo aceptado) , f = LA
> 
> Pitt



 Pitt, es mejor que uses el pronombre acusativo LO(S)/LA(S), pero fíjate en que el pronombre dativo LE(S) también se usa: A María Le ayudé. Esto no es un error como *«A María Le vi»Otro grupo que ofrece confusión es el formado por verbos que han cambiado o están cambiando su régimen, esto es, que se construían habitualmente en el español medieval con pronombres de dativo, como en latín, y que hoy están pasando a construirse mayoritariamente con pronombres de acusativo, como es el caso de _*ayudar* _u_ *obedecer*_. Este proceso de cambio no se ha dado de manera uniforme en todas las áreas. Así, en las zonas no leístas del norte de España el régimen habitual es el dativo: _«Vidal le ayudó. Y entre los dos lograron acercarlo al desmonte»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); en América está prácticamente generalizado el acusativo, sobre todo en los países del Cono Sur: _«Natí lo ayudó a subir»_ (RBastos _Hijo_ [Par. 1960]); Andalucía y Canarias son zonas de vacilación: _«Lo ayudó a subir»_ (CBonald _Noche_ [Esp. 1981]); _«Ella le ayudó a recostarse en un sofá»_ (MñzMolina _Invierno_ [Esp. 1987]). [_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_]​


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> Pitt, es mejor que uses el pronombre acusativo LO(S)/LA(S), pero fíjate que el pronombre dativo LE(S) también se usa: A María Le ayudé. Esto no es un error como *«A María Le vi»Otro grupo que ofrece confusión es el formado por verbos que han cambiado o están cambiando su régimen, esto es, que se construían habitualmente en el español medieval con pronombres de dativo, como en latín, y que hoy están pasando a construirse mayoritariamente con pronombres de acusativo, como es el caso de _*ayudar* _u_ *obedecer*_. Este proceso de cambio no se ha dado de manera uniforme en todas las áreas. Así, en las zonas no leístas del norte de España el régimen habitual es el dativo: _«Vidal le ayudó. Y entre los dos lograron acercarlo al desmonte»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); en América está prácticamente generalizado el acusativo, sobre todo en los países del Cono Sur: _«Natí lo ayudó a subir»_ (RBastos _Hijo_ [Par. 1960]); Andalucía y Canarias son zonas de vacilación: _«Lo ayudó a subir»_ (CBonald _Noche_ [Esp. 1981]); _«Ella le ayudó a recostarse en un sofá»_ (MñzMolina _Invierno_ [Esp. 1987]). [_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_]
> ​


 
Tienes toda la razón. En todo caso es incorrecto: *A María LE vi.

En cambio "A María LE ayudé" es aceptable, si el verbo _ayudar_ se usa como intransitivo (en algunas regiones). En este caso LE es un pronombre dativo.
Pero en todo caso es correcto el uso transitivo (= normal) de _ayudar_:
A María LA ayudé. En este caso LA es un pronombre acusativo.

¿Estás de acuerdo? 

Pitt


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:


> Tienes toda la razón. En todo caso es incorrecto: *A María LE vi.
> 
> En cambio "A María LE ayudé" es aceptable, si el verbo _ayudar_ se usa como intransitivo (en algunas regiones). En este caso LE es un pronombre dativo.
> Pero en todo caso es correcto el uso transitivo (= normal) de _ayudar_:
> A María LA ayudé. En este caso LA es un pronombre acusativo.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Pitt



Sí


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> Sí


 
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## virgilio

maghanish2,
                littlegringa has given you the answer to this confusion, indubitably caused by the rather unnecessary "a" placed in front of personal direct objects in Spanish.
Beware however of giving any foreign word an even slightly mistaken meaning in your own mind. For example "decir" means not "to tell" but "to say". If you remember that, you will not be in any danger of mistakenly saying "Dilo" for "Tell him". "Dilo" does in fact mean "say it".
If you steadfastly refuse to equate "decir" with "to tell", you will realise that in the expression "tell him" the "him" has to be dative ("say to him") (Dile)
 Just one last point on the Accusative case "le/lo" confusion: the masculine 3rd person  accusative pronouns are always "lo" (and not "le") and "los" (and not "les") in Latin American Spanish.

Am I right, natives?

Virgilio


----------



## mhp

virgilio said:


> Beware however of giving any foreign word an even slightly mistaken meaning in your own mind. For example "decir" means not "to tell" but "to say".



I wish that was true!
Now you say me the truth. Dímela.


----------



## virgilio

mhp,
       Please note that I recommended avoiding inaccurate basic meanings of foreign words "*in your own mind"*. In other words, in how you immediately react to the word, usually, I would think, somewhere below the level of consciousness, when you are hearing or reading the foreign language involved.
How one may subsequently choose to dress it up for consumption by others will depend on personal preferences of style and also on width of personal vocabulary and experience even in one's native language.
Your "Now you say me the truth" is perfectly correct, as far as syntax goes. Whether it happens to be the modern fashion is another matter and that expression is in any case no more unfashionable than, for example, "How does one tell in English "mañana"?

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Perico Nuevo

mhp said:


> I wish that was true!
> Now you say me the truth. Dímela.



mhp, en tal caso como esto, nunca he oido _dímela_ a pesar de que tiene que ver con una palabra femenina. Siempre oigo _dímelo. _De hecho, no es en el diccionario de mi computadora. Al buscarlo en Google, hay 700 resultados de "dimela" y 600.000 de "dímelo"
Así que, ¿es estilo familiar? ¿O sino que estoy equivocado? 
¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Milton Sand

Maghanish, you are right. The natural way is to use *la* or *lo.*

But *le* is not considered incorrect since we use it instead of accusative *lo/la* to seem elegant o polite.

This tendence is called _*le*ísmo de cortesía_:
¿Es esa dama su esposa? Pues *le* veo muy animada.
Is that lady your wife? Well, she looks very cheering!

Hay una dama en peligro. Corre a ayudar*le*.
There's a lady in danger. Hurry, help her.

Now, look at this:
¿Ves las manchas *en mi camisa*? –No, no *le* veo mancha alguna.
Do you see the stains *on my shirt* –No, I don't see any stain *on it*.

Bye.


----------



## Milton Sand

Let me think a little more...
There's an use of "*ver*" that seems to be a intransitive function (meaning _to find by the sight_): "*ver a*", in which case the use of "le" wolu be natural.
Creo ver *a Sara* sentada en una banca. Sí, es ella, *le* veo ahí sentada.
I think I see Sara sitten down on a bank. Yes, she is, I see her sitten down there.

No veo *a tu padre*, desapareció. No *le* veo en ningún lado.
I can't see your father, he vanished. I can't see him anywhere.

Let's see other's opinions.
Bye.


----------



## Perico Nuevo

Milton Sand said:


> Let me think a little more...
> There's an use of "*ver*" that seems to be a intransitive function (meaning _to find by the sight_): "*ver a*", in which case the use of "le" wolu be natural.
> Creo ver *a Sara* sentada en una banca. Sí, es ella, *le* veo ahí sentada.
> I think I see Sara sitten down on a bank. Yes, she is, I see her sitten down there.
> 
> No veo *a tu padre*, desapareció. No *le* veo en ningún lado.
> I can't see your father, he vanished. I can't see him anywhere.
> 
> Let's see other's opinions.
> Bye.



Qué interesante, pero a mí me parece simplemente el uso de "a" personal.. ¿no es así? ¿O es que los ejemplos no son unos del mismo modo de _find by a sight? _Hmm..


----------



## heidita

Milton Sand said:


> But *le* is not considered incorrect since we use it instead of accusative *lo/la* to seem elegant o polite.
> 
> This tendence is called _*le*ísmo de cortesía_:
> ¿Es esa dama su esposa? Pues *le* veo muy animada.la veo...
> Is that lady your wife? Well, she looks very cheering!
> 
> Hay una dama en peligro. Corre a ayudar*le*. ayudarla
> There's a lady in danger. Hurry, help her.




Milton, el léismo de cortesía solo se admite así:

*



			Otro caso de leísmo generalizado en todo el mundo hispánico es el llamado «leísmo de cortesía». Se trata del uso de le(s) en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es un interlocutor al que se trata de usted.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## lazarus1907

Perico Nuevo said:


> Qué interesante, pero a mí me parece simplemente el uso de "a" personal.. ¿no es así? ¿O es que los ejemplos no son unos del mismo modo de _find by a sight? _Hmm..


Tienes razón: "Ver" se usa como transitivo, y el "a" introduce un complemento directo de persona (lo que llaman "a" personal).


----------



## heidita

Milton Sand said:


> Creo ver *a Sara* sentada en una banca. Sí, es ella,*la* veo ahí sentada. le is incorrect here.
> I think I see Sara sitten down on a bank. Yes, she is, I see her sitten down there.
> 
> No veo *a tu padre*, desapareció. No *le/lo* veo en ningún lado. Le is _admitted_ here. Lo is correct.
> I can't see your father, he vanished. I can't see him anywhere.


----------



## heidita

mhp said:


> Now you say ???me the truth. Dímela.


 
I hadn't read Virgilio's post and thought this mhp has gone crazy or something. 

Virgilio, the problem is yours. _Decir_ is either to say or to tell.


----------



## mhp

Perico Nuevo said:


> mhp, en tal caso como esto, nunca he oido _dímela_ a pesar de que tiene que ver con una palabra femenina. Siempre oigo _dímelo. _De hecho, no es en el diccionario de mi computadora. Al buscarlo en Google, hay 700 resultados de "dimela" y 600.000 de "dímelo"
> Así que, ¿es estilo familiar? ¿O sino que estoy equivocado?
> ¿Qué te parece?



 Dime me la verdad, dímela.

En esta oración no se dice «dímelo». Oirás «dímelo» con más frecuencia porque LO, además de ser el pronombre masculino, es el articulo neutro que se refiere a una oración entera.

Si me quieres, dímelo. (lo = que me quieres)


----------



## heidita

Perico Nuevo said:


> , nunca he oido _dímela_ a pesar de que tiene que ver con una palabra femenina. ...Así que, ¿es estilo familiar? ¿O es que estoy equivocado?


 
Perico, dímela es lo correcto y no se trata de un uso familiar.

¿Te digo la verdad? Sí, dímela.


----------



## Perico Nuevo

Perdón, quería decir que _dímelo_ será incorrecto en lugar de _dímela_, pero es lo que suelo oír (por lo menos, creo que sí).
_"¿Le dijiste la verdad? Entonces, dímelo"
_Pero bueno, al escribirlo ahora me parece que nado contra corriente 
En suma, ¿han oído ustedes _dímelo_ por un hispanohablante, a pesar de que no es correcto? ¿Tengo sentido yo?


----------



## virgilio

heidita,
          As you demonstrate with "Virgilio, the problem is yours. _Decir_ is either to say or to tell," you have, I'm afraid, failed to understand what I was getting at. Never mind, it'll keep!
Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Milton Sand

– Me han contado *un* *secreto*
– ¿Sí? ¡Díme*lo*!

Since "secreto" is a masculine noun, "lo" corresponds to it.


----------



## Ivy29

Perico Nuevo said:


> Perdón, quería decir que _dímelo_ será incorrecto en lugar de _dímela_, pero es lo que suelo oír (por lo menos, creo que sí).
> _"¿Le dijiste la verdad? Entonces, dímelo"_
> Pero bueno, al escribirlo ahora me parece que nado contra corriente
> En suma, ¿han oído ustedes _dímelo_ por un hispanohablante, a pesar de que no es correcto? ¿Tengo sentido yo?


 

It should be = dímela because verdad is feminine.
Dí = Imperative second person (tú).
Me = a mi = IO.
LA= ( DO= verdad).

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

maghanish2 said:


> Cuando se usa le y cuando se usa lo o la siempre me confunde. Yo sé la diferencia entre los objetos directos y indirectos, pero a veces veo le cuando yo usaría lo o la!
> 
> Por ejemplo: Le veo. Eso significa: I see him/her? Yo usaría Lo/la veo.
> 
> Alguna ayuda es muy agradecido!
> 
> Gracias!


 

Yo le veo = a él ( a él, DO, leism acepted, masculine).
Yo la veo a ella ( a ella= la DO, feminine).
Yo le escribí a mi padre
Here (letter implied)
Le = IO= a mi padre.
(implied letter = DO)

Yo le dije 

LE = IO ( a él)
Algo ( DO implied).

Ivy29


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, Ivy29!

So basically, if there is something implied then using le is fine, but if I used lo/la, would that be fine too?

Por ejemplo: Le dije.  También Lo dije?


----------



## falbala84

> _"¿Le dijiste la verdad? Entonces, dímelo"_





Ivy29 said:


> It should be = dímela because verdad is feminine.
> Dí = Imperative second person (tú).
> Me = a mi = IO.
> LA= ( DO= verdad).
> 
> Ivy29



Not neccesarily. 

If you say "díme*lo*", you mean "tell me *that you told him/her the truth*" (Dime *que le dijiste la verdad*).
If you say "díme*la*", you mean "tell me *that truth* that you say to him/her" (Dime *esa verdad* que le dijiste)


----------



## Ivy29

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias, Ivy29!
> 
> So basically, if there is something implied then using le is fine, but if I used lo/la, would that be fine too?
> 
> Por ejemplo: Le dije. También Lo dije?


 

Yo le dije = it means you tell something to someone. LE = IO)
Yo lo dije = it means that you say that something ( LO= DO)

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

falbala84 said:


> Not neccesarily.
> 
> If you say "díme*lo*", you mean "tell me *that you told him/her the truth*" (Dime *que le dijiste la verdad*).
> If you say "díme*la*", you mean "tell me *that truth* that you say to him/her" (Dime *esa verdad* que le dijiste)


 

Sorry it should be = dímela  ( la is the truth= feminine)

Dime = is = tell me.
Dímela = tell it to me (fem). It la verdad.
that other construction is just to put aside 'la' 
dime la verdad= dímela
If the listener does not want to tell his truth, you can urge him = dímela 

Ivy29


----------



## yellow crow

Thanks for all the response about ayudarlo/ayudarle!  I had no idea about leism.

About Milton Sand's example--



Milton Sand said:


> Creo ver *a Sara* sentada en una banca. Sí, es ella, *le* veo ahí sentada.
> I think I see Sara sitten down on a bank. Yes, she is, I see her sitten down there.


 

I think here you want to say:

I think I see Sara seated on a bank.  Yes, she is, I see her seated there.

One would say:  She has sat down.  ...but...  She is seated.


----------



## Ivy29

yellow crow said:


> Thanks for all the response about ayudarlo/ayudarle! I had no idea about leism.
> 
> About Milton Sand's example--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think here you want to say:
> 
> I think I see Sara seated on a bank. Yes, she is, I see her seated there.
> 
> One would say: She has sat down. ...but... She is seated.


 
It should be : *La* veo sentada.

Ivy29


----------



## asaladen

Here are some examples that might you help  to solve this confussion:

_I saw her_  =  Yo *la *ví
_I tell him_  = yo *le *digo (a él)
_I told them_  =  yo *les* dije (a ellos)
_I send it_ =  yo *lo* envío, _or It can be:_ yo *la *envío _as well_
_I told them  =  yo *les* dije_
I tell you  = yo *te *digo
I saw you  = yo *te* ví
I loved her  = yo *la* amé

I don't know if this explain your doubt

Bye all

Alejandro


----------



## Pitt

asaladen said:


> Here are some examples that might you help to solve this confussion:
> 
> _I saw her_ = Yo *la *ví correcto: vi.
> _I tell him_ = yo *le *digo (a él)
> _I told them_ = yo *les* dije (a ellos)
> _I send it_ = yo *lo* envío, _or It can be:_ yo *la *envío _as well _
> _I told them = yo *les* dije_
> I tell you = yo *te *digo
> I saw you = yo *te* ví correcto: vi
> I loved her = yo *la* amé
> 
> I don't know if this explain your doubt
> 
> Bye all
> 
> Alejandro


 
En este contexto otros ejemplos:

I saw him = Yo LO / LE [leísmo admitido] vi
I loved him = Yo LO / LE [leísmo admitido] loved


Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## heidita

Pitt said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> I send it = yo *lo* envío, or It can be: yo *la *envío as well correcto: envió
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Pitt


 
Pitt, es presente: *lo envío*


----------



## heidita

virgilio said:


> , failed to understand what I was getting at.


You might want to enlighten me/us, as your explanation was not correct .


----------



## Pitt

heidita said:


> Pitt, es presente: *lo envío*


 
heidita, muchas gracias por la corrección.


----------



## Perico Nuevo

falbala84 said:


> Not neccesarily.
> 
> If you say "díme*lo*", you mean "tell me *that you told him/her the truth*" (Dime *que le dijiste la verdad*).
> If you say "díme*la*", you mean "tell me *that truth* that you say to him/her" (Dime *esa verdad* que le dijiste)




¡Qué bueno! Eso es lo que estaba tratando de explicar!


----------



## He Hablado

i know if I wanted to say i told him, it would be 

"yo le dije"..."le dije a el"

but how do I know when to use "lo" instead of "le"? 

the same with women...I know sometimes people would say "la" instead of "le". and why would you still say "le dije a ella" instead of "la dije"?

I'm a little confused


----------



## unspecified

_La(s)_ and _lo(s)_ are direct object pronouns.  _Le_ and _les _are indirect object pronouns.


----------



## He Hablado

ok..can you give an example of when to use either one?


----------



## St. Nick

There are nuances that you’ll learn later, but for now just remember that "le" represents the indirect object and that "lo" and "la" represent the direct object:

_I told her the story._

What was told (direct object)?  The story was told.

Who received (indirect object) the information?  She heard the story.

_Le _(IO)_ dije el cuento _(DO)_. _

I took her (DO) to the store.  What did you take (direct object)?  I took her.
_La _(DO) _llevé a la tienda._


----------



## He Hablado

thank you very mucho


----------

